

How the South Skews America - tokenadult
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2015/07/how-the-south-skews-america-119725.html

======
kelukelugames
Wish this had more data than anecdotes.

~~~
jgeorge
It can't, without meaningless anecdotes the article wouldn't have anything at
all to say.

